# LGD Great Pyrenese/Maremma Puppies 4 Sale



## GoatChick

We have 8 LGD Great Pyrenese/Maremma puppies for sale. They are 8.5 weeks old and have had their 1st round of shots. We have 5 males and 3 females. Their parents and 2 older sisters guard our 72 acres and 73 boer goats....They have been out in the barn and around the goats since day one. Daddy is a papered Maremma and momma is purebred pyrenese, we don't have papers on her since we got her for free. Please contact me for more info if seriously interested.

Teresa F
Top of the Hill Ranch 
:sleeping:


----------



## Randi

Will you transport? How much are they?


----------



## GoatChick

They are $300.00 a piece....I'm not sure of the cost of transporting clear to the east coast. They would have to be flown for the quickest trip for them.


----------



## milkmaid

OH MY! :drool: I can't get one, but I want to!


----------



## Randi

Hmm.....the puppy price is great. It's the shipping price....I really want one :sigh: My husband was out with the shotgun last night looking for the critter(s) that were making the racket in our woods :shocked: . If any of our babies got hurt.......we would be devastated


----------



## freedomstarfarm

Ait shipping should be $200 or less. It depends on airline, crate size and weight.


----------



## GoatChick

Thank you Logan for the shipping/air info.....Randi I understand about the loss of critters....We have had NO PROBLEM with coyotes or any predator since we've had our dogs....


----------



## yellowstone

I am seriously thinking about it. I'm just down the highway from you in Ridgway and I have been wanting dogs. Problem is I am in a holding pattern until spring (goats living in my friend's barn for now) so I don't know if I can take any at this time. Do you breed frequently? If so when might you have your next litter? 

This is just too perfect, I had been leaning towards Maremmas already, and we are practically neighbors! I will try to figure it out!


----------



## GoatChick

Yellowstone,

Thank you for responding...I understand the holding pattern you're going thru, however, this is the last litter Ms. Keyna & Danny Man will be having. It is too hard on Danny Man to keep up when Ms.Keyna goes into heat...he gets into so many vicious fights with the neighboring dogs. Ms Keyna has had 2 litters and we feel she's had enough. She's had 2 litters in the last year each time having 8 pups. If you would like to contact me personally to see the pups, please send me a message. 

I look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## GoatChick

Yellowstone,

I got your 2 PM but cannot respond at this time since I'm new to the sight. Thank you so much for letting me know about the puppies. IF we do change our minds about another litter I'll keep you in mind...Good luck in your goat venture!

Best Regards
T - Top of the Hill Ranch
https://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/133881773332375/


----------



## GoatChick

*Re: LGD Great Pyrenese/Maremma Puppies 4 Sale W.Colorado*

Good morning everyone! We only have 6 puppies left...4 boys, 2 girls..The 2 that we sold are very happy with their new owners. We've had both owners contact us and even shared pic's of the pups and their new homes. They are wonderful dogs and awesome protectors either of your critters or of you. Pleae contact me if you are wanting or needing one of these beautiful dogs!


----------



## JessaLynn

I just had to say...how incredibly cute they are and you should have no problem finding them homes.Wish I was closer to you!


----------



## dobe627

Really wish they were closer too.


----------



## AlaskaBoers

Pyr/Maremma crosses are awesome, My Birch does an excellent job protecting the property from dogs, bear, moose and crazy neighbors!


----------



## GoatChick

I wished ya'll lived closer as well...shipping puppies would NOT be good for them.... :sigh: 

Katrina ~ they do an awesome job....I have to agree with you on that....they are Loyal to us as well as to the critters...


----------

